# Volvo Dump Truck



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of volvo dump trucks? Ive been hearing good things about them. I actually been looking a few differnt ones and found one down in florida for a killer price.

2007 left over with no miles on it. It has a d12 365hp allison automatic.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

that is a very nice looking truck, is the truck air ride? and what allison trans is it? and is it a pre-DPF truck? 

If nothing else it is the right color combo


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1041172 said:


> that is a very nice looking truck, is the truck air ride? and what allison trans is it? and is it a pre-DPF truck?
> 
> If nothing else it is the right color


Air ride yes. 4500 allison rds. yes pre truck.


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I drive a volvo for the company I work for granted it is a tractor but massive electrical issues with volvos and the volvo motors from what I heard dont hold up in the long run not like a cummins or cat...


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

From the experience me and my father have had with that generation of volvo trucks they are good, but the egr system stinks and is very expensive to fix, about 6K at McDevitt trucks, and the gauges never worked right from the factory, but other than that the truck was trouble free and very good to us, cant complain, better than the others we had with the cat or cummins, however, I have to say, the Cat C12, C15 are easier to work on, such as changing the fluids and filters, as they have much fewer filters. Good luck, its crazy to consider buying a new dump in this trucking market! Esp if u are going to lease it out to make 60 or 65 an hr to a construction co, when u run the numbers, what u actually keep you are better off working at walmart, no joke!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

how do the weight laws work in YOUR state.
that's #1 on the list.

For example, in Colorado lift axles do not help, so that particular truck would have an extra weight penalty (or you just remove it)

But you need to know the laws in YOUR state.

Seems a little underpowered.
My mack (below) is a 350hp and well, it's a dog. Part of it is altitude and part of it, it's a dog.
What is it geared?
Where do you expect to run it? Freeway or in town? off road a lot or a little, what suspension? etc, etc, etc
Is the automatic helpful to you or not?

what do you expect to do with it?
How is your Volvo dealer? 

we need more details.
dump trucks aren't a simple purchase.

what's the warranty?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Also consider getting the truck from Florida to NY in the vehicle cost. Is it still going to be a killer deal after you tack on those extra fees? You may be able to find another deal much closer for little more and not have the hassle of dealing 1200 miles away. I have heard good things about Volvo but when it comes to a tandem.. You just don't run out an purchase..
Like what was said before.. What will it be used for is key to providing more info. Your in NY where it gets mighty cold in the winter, you might want a heated body to keep loads from sticking or running asphalt in the summer, etc. Personally myself.. I would NEVER purchase a tandem dump with an automatic transmission and I would want at least 15 speeds regardless..


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Wicked500R;1042181 said:


> Also consider getting the truck from Florida to NY in the vehicle cost. Is it still going to be a killer deal after you tack on those extra fees? You may be able to find another deal much closer for little more and not have the hassle of dealing 1200 miles away. I have heard good things about Volvo but when it comes to a tandem.. You just don't run out an purchase..
> Like what was said before.. What will it be used for is key to providing more info. Your in NY where it gets mighty cold in the winter, you might want a heated body to keep loads from sticking or running asphalt in the summer, etc. Personally myself.. I would NEVER purchase a tandem dump with an automatic transmission and I would want at least 15 speeds regardless..


The shipping was included in the price.. I dont have anything to do with asphalt so I'm not worried about that. Ive been hearing nothing but good things about the allison automatics. Truckers in town are all switching over and they love it. I'm in nyc there's no way im not gonna buy an auto lol


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

LoneCowboy;1041352 said:


> how do the weight laws work in YOUR state.
> that's #1 on the list.
> 
> For example, in Colorado lift axles do not help, so that particular truck would have an extra weight penalty (or you just remove it)
> ...


i think it was a 4.10 gear ratio.. I expect to run both freeway and town. off road very little.. Automatic is very helpful here in nyc.. I expect to load the truck and dump it lol. The warranty is 5 years


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My dads company runs this generation but tractors and they have had a lot of electrical problems with them.


----------

